# Pacemaker paint colors



## skeezer (Jun 11, 2021)

I bought a NOS '52 Pacemaker frame that I am building up. At this point, I don't intend to restore it as this is my first frame up build. I DO want to utilize the original maroon color of the frame combined with a creme color that I've read original Whizzers came in. I have included an "in the works" photo. At this point I intend to use cream color Duro tires on Worksman rims. I hope to paint the tank, cream with maroon lettering along with the chain guard and maybe the fenders. I could use some help in locating a maroon and cream colored paint that come close to the color of the frame and the cream color from the past. A friend of mine is an excellent "rattle can" painter so I'm open to ideas. Thanks.

Skeezer


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 12, 2021)

dark canyon red dupli color in rattle can is the correct color maroon can't help on cream


----------



## skeezer (Jun 12, 2021)

Great! Thanks for your help. I'll check it out.

Skeezer


----------

